# Bikefestival Willingen



## DülmenerMTBer (1. Juni 2010)

fährt denn dieses Jahr keiner hin oder warum gibts im Forum nichts dazu,
wir sind Freitag ab 10 Uhr vor Ort und wollen Sam. die mittlere Runde fahren,
hat sich die Strecke zum letzten Jahr geändert,
bin zwar letzte Jahr nur die kleine Runde gefahren aber ich fand besser als die Jahre davor,
Wo seit ihr Willingenfahrer ???


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juni 2010)

irgendwo müsste hier schon ein Thread zum Rocky Mountain Marathon willingen rumgeistern. Ich finde ihn aber grade selber nicht.

ich werde am Samstag die kleine runde fahren. Mich würde zwar auch die mittlere Strecke reizen aber eine Woche danach habe ich noch ein 24h Rennen und das wär mir dann zu wenig Regenerationszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (1. Juni 2010)

Das wurde ja mal Zeit.
Ich werde die mittlere Runde fahren, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand ja nicht.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich nicht. 
Wie ist denn die Streckenänderung im Vergleich zu den alten.
Ich habe nur von mehr Trailanteil gelesen. Mehr aber nicht


----------



## fritzbox (1. Juni 2010)

Ich will die lange fahren wenn es nicht zu einer Schlammschlacht ausartet


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2010)

ich werde wohl die mittlere fahren.


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juni 2010)

na toll......ich wollte mich grade anmelden aber die Online Anmeldung ist schon geschlossen. Dabei sind es doch noch ganze 10 Tage bis zum Rennen!

Jetzt muss ich wohl noch früher aufstehen.

P.s: Weiß jemand von den Lokals wo das "Haus des Gastes" ist? Dort soll die Anmeldung am Renntag stattfinden. Ist das auf dem Festivalgelände? Ich blicke durch die ganzen Pläne nicht ganz durch.


----------



## scotty33 (1. Juni 2010)

2 Fahrer Team Harzblut wie immer und überall die große. 

Auch bei Schlamm. Schlimmer wie Altenau am Sonntag kanns nicht werden.


----------



## freetourer (1. Juni 2010)

... für mich einmal die lange runde bei gutem wetter oder die mittlere bei schlechten bedingungen.

gibt es die strecke als gps - track? wenn das wetter mitspielt fahre ich die strecke dieses we ab und berichte mal davon.

gruß


----------



## Rotten67 (1. Juni 2010)

Das wäre nicht schlecht. Es wurde ja viel, wenn nicht alles, geändert.
Ich werde mich bequem vor Ort anmelden. Bin ja schon Freitag da....


----------



## fritzbox (1. Juni 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> na toll......ich wollte mich grade anmelden aber die Online Anmeldung ist schon geschlossen. Dabei sind es doch noch ganze 10 Tage bis zum Rennen!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich wohl noch früher aufstehen.
> 
> P.s: Weiß jemand von den Lokals wo das "Haus des Gastes" ist? Dort soll die Anmeldung am Renntag stattfinden. Ist das auf dem Festivalgelände? Ich blicke durch die ganzen Pläne nicht ganz durch.



Es stand nirgendwo das die Anmeldung schon am 31.5 schließt


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2010)

habs auch verpasst.
aber 5 finde ich noch human im gegensatz zu anderen, wesentlich kleineren, veranstaltungen.

allerdings habe ich grade noch nen rennen im harz gefunden. villeicht gehts auch dahin.
ist näher dran und kostet weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (1. Juni 2010)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht schlecht. Es wurde ja viel, wenn nicht alles, geändert.
> Ich werde mich bequem vor Ort anmelden. *Bin ja schon Freitag da..*..



Ich auch 
Aber erst am Spätnachmittag


----------



## Domme02 (1. Juni 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Es stand nirgendwo das die Anmeldung schon am 31.5 schließt


 also habe ich doch richtig geguckt.....wenn sie die anmeldung schon sooooo extrem früh schließen, müsste es eigentlich irgendwo stehen!


----------



## SBIKERC (2. Juni 2010)

also ich hab mich schon für den Marathon gemeldet
was von den Meldeschluss wusste ich aber auch nicht


----------



## Rotten67 (2. Juni 2010)

Ist doch alles kein Problem, geht doch vor Ort ruck-zuck mit der Anmeldung.


----------



## Adda (2. Juni 2010)

Tach auch.
Ich werde nur die kleine Runde fahren da ich noch etwas unerfahren bin.
Das Haus des Gastes liegt etwas abseits des Festivals und zwar in der nähe der Eisporthalle und des Lagunenbad.
Wenn du von der Seilbahn Richtung Sauerlandstern guckt ist das dann ein kleines Stück weiter.

GPS-Daten von den Strecken hatte ich mal auf www.Gpsies.com gefunden.
Aber nehmt nur die von 2009 da ich gehört hatte das 2008 eine andere Strecke war


Gruß Adda


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Juni 2010)

Denkt ihr das wenn man sich als Lizenzler nachmeldet noch in den Block A  kommen könnte?. Würde gern die große Runde angehen und 30 Min Zeitpolster sind schon nicht schlecht..


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Juni 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das wenn man sich als Lizenzler nachmeldet noch in den Block A  kommen könnte?. Würde gern die große Runde angehen und 30 Min Zeitpolster sind schon nicht schlecht..



du kennst doch die alte und die neue Strecke, mich interessiert nur der 2 Teil, ist der genauso gut wie die erste Runde,
für die große Runde mußt du aber schneller sein als 2009 auf der mittleren  sonst wirds dunkel


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Juni 2010)

Servus alter Tg Gefährte,  also die Mittlere lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, noch mehr Trails und Hohlwege. Die wesentlichen Dinge sind sicherlich der Hohlwegdownhill und der 12 Km ( oder 22? ) lange Anstieg. Ob im dunklen oder nicht ist mir auch gleich, wenn ich die Mittlere bis 14 Uhr schaffe kann ich mir ja Zeit nehmen. Und wen nicht, geht die Welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## wogru (2. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch da, fahre aber nicht mit !! Habe zum Rennstart meine Gabel wahrscheinlich im Service.


----------



## freetourer (2. Juni 2010)

Adda schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> Ich werde nur die kleine Runde fahren da ich noch etwas unerfahren bin.
> Das Haus des Gastes liegt etwas abseits des Festivals und zwar in der nähe der Eisporthalle und des Lagunenbad.
> Wenn du von der Seilbahn Richtung Sauerlandstern guckt ist das dann ein kleines Stück weiter.
> ...






ich finde nix auf gpsies


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2010)

Adda schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> Ich werde nur die kleine Runde fahren da ich noch etwas unerfahren bin.
> Das Haus des Gastes liegt etwas abseits des Festivals und zwar in der nähe der Eisporthalle und des Lagunenbad.
> Wenn du von der Seilbahn Richtung Sauerlandstern guckt ist das dann ein kleines Stück weiter.


danke für die Info. Vom Festivalgelände ist das also ohne Probleme kurz zu Fuß zu schaffen?

@Rotten das Problem ist aber, dass Nachmeldung 5 mehr kostet und man dadurch noch früher da sein muss. Bei 2h Anfahrt ist das eh schon sehr früh. Außerdem wird da bestimmt die Hölle los sein, man sieht ja auch hier im Thread das sehr viele den Anmeldeschluss verpasst haben.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Juni 2010)

Jetzt aber, wurde aber auch Zeit


Salve!
Na klar sind wir Trio (Jdb, ea, GKR) dabei!
und:
Ja, wir haben das große Event-Paket gebucht

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter...


...dann sehen wir uns wieder...
...auf jeden Fall am Stand der dän. Gabelböcke

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Adda (2. Juni 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> danke für die Info. Vom Festivalgelände ist das also ohne Probleme kurz zu Fuß zu schaffen?



warum zu Fuß hast doch hoffendlich nen Bike dabei 


Kleine Runde:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ydrawdawsggrulzl

mittlere Runde:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=owyahlfditekbkmv

lange Runde:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ofbkvzxdbkraalhm

alle Angaben ohne Gewehr da die Strecken nicht von mir bei Gpsies reingestellt wurden


----------



## scotty33 (3. Juni 2010)

bin 2008 auf der großen gewesen, aber hat technisch alles nicht so den spaß gemacht. nun bin ich neurierig was sie geändert haben, letztes jahr war ich nicht da.
ich hoffe mal auf gutes wetter und der rest ergibt sich. nen paar trails wehren aber nicht schlecht. in frammersbach 14 tage später hast du auf 120 km auch super abfahreten und da sollte willingen doch mitlerweile bestimmt mithalten können.

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich die kleine Runde überstehe. Hab mich schon vor dreieinhalb Monaten angemeldet um meinen Arsch hoch zu bekommen.
Jetzt liege ich  momentan mit ner schönen verschleppten Erkältung im Bett und draußen ist perfektes Wetter zum biken.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich die kleine Runde überstehe. Hab mich schon vor dreieinhalb Monaten angemeldet um meinen Arsch hoch zu bekommen.
> Jetzt liege ich  momentan mit ner schönen verschleppten Erkältung im Bett und draußen ist perfektes Wetter zum biken.


Salve und Gute Besserung!
Genau so eine Erkältung hatte ich letztes Jahr; 14 Tage vor Willingen no sports und dann aufs Radl: die kleine Runde war für mich dann gefühlt eine große...
Im Ziel war es dann doch recht lustig
LG, G-K-R


----------



## olaf flachland (3. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> bin 2008 auf der großen gewesen, aber hat technisch alles nicht so den spaß gemacht. nun bin ich neurierig was sie geändert haben, letztes jahr war ich nicht da.
> ich hoffe mal auf gutes wetter und der rest ergibt sich. nen paar trails wehren aber nicht schlecht. in frammersbach 14 tage später hast du auf 120 km auch super abfahreten und da sollte willingen doch mitlerweile bestimmt mithalten können.
> 
> stefan



Bin letztes Jahr die kleine gefahren und habe tatsächlich ein- zweimal ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht bekommen. Einmal gings gut bergab (bei Schlamm), da hatten schon die ersten vor mir verweigert (bestimmt Rennradluschen) und das zweite Teilstück war auch nett. Heuer mal schauen, ob ich die große Runde durchstehe.


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2010)

Letztes Jahr war klasse, nur am Ende hatte ich einen Hungerast und war stehend K.O.. Ich nehme wenn dann wieder die 50-km-Runde unter die Stollen.


----------



## pingo (4. Juni 2010)

Wie ist denn das, wenn man kein Rennen dort mitfahren will?
Sind überhaupt Trails zum Fahren offen oder sind alle für die Rennen gesperrt?
Macht es Sinn dann sein eigenes Bike mitzunehmen oder kann man alle Trails bzw. Fahrtechnikclinics mit den Testbikes bestreiten?
Danke


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juni 2010)

" Wie ist denn das, wenn man kein Rennen dort mitfahren will?
Sind überhaupt Trails zum Fahren offen oder sind alle für die Rennen gesperrt?
Macht es Sinn dann sein eigenes Bike mitzunehmen oder kann man alle Trails bzw. Fahrtechnikclinics mit den Testbikes bestreiten?
Danke "

Es sind genug Strecken frei. Must nur ab und an aufpassen,wenn Du Strecken vom Downhill oder Rennen queren willst.
Da es massig Testbikes gibt, werde ich Freitag mein Bike zu Hause lassen. 
Ich gebe morgens meine Gabel bei Toxo ab und teste erst mal fleißig Liteville, Bionicon undCo.. Die meisten Bikes kannst Du mindestens eine Stunde testen,manche auch länger.
Wenn Du ein wenig Fahrtechnik lernen willst schau mal bei Fahrtwind vorbei... ich schätze die sind dieses Jahr auch wieder da. Hab letztes Jahr bei denen unter Sigis Hütte ein Einsteigertraining mitgemacht. War nicht teuer und hat richtig Laune gemacht.

Gruß M.


----------



## pingo (4. Juni 2010)

Ja bei Fahrtwind wollte ich ein Training mitmachen. Dafür braucht man dann aber  vermutlich sein eigenes Bike, oder?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juni 2010)

:kotz:





Mountain77 schrieb:


> " Wie ist denn das, wenn man kein Rennen dort mitfahren will?
> Sind überhaupt Trails zum Fahren offen oder sind alle für die Rennen gesperrt?
> Macht es Sinn dann sein eigenes Bike mitzunehmen oder kann man alle Trails bzw. Fahrtechnikclinics mit den Testbikes bestreiten?
> Danke "
> ...



Hmm und die Gabel kriegst du warscheinlich am Abend wieder? Fände ich ziemlich ******* denn meine ist schon 2 Monate vor deiner da..
Solche langen Wartezeichen habe ich noch bei keinen anderen Hersteller hinnehmen müssen. Die nächste wird wieder eine Rock-Shox


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Juni 2010)

pingo schrieb:


> Ja bei Fahrtwind wollte ich ein Training mitmachen. Dafür braucht man dann aber  vermutlich sein eigenes Bike, oder?



Nicht unbedingt, Bekannte hatten letztes Jahr Testbikes dafür.
Obwohl das eigene Bike fürs Techniktraining eigenlich besser währe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingo (5. Juni 2010)

Wie läuft das mit dem Biketesten? Sind immer genug Bikes da oder gibt es Wartelisten für die besten Bikes?
Hinterlegt man seinen Pass?


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Juni 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Hmm und die Gabel kriegst du warscheinlich am Abend wieder? Fände ich ziemlich ******* denn meine ist schon 2 Monate vor deiner da..
> Solche langen Wartezeichen habe ich noch bei keinen anderen Hersteller hinnehmen müssen. Die nächste wird wieder eine Rock-Shox



Da ich aber auch selbst in der Reparaturabwicklung bei einem Maschinenbauer arbeite, rechne ich immer mit Verzögerungen. 
Toxo wird zusehen, dass sie mit nem gewissen Mitarbeiterstamm übers Jahr kommen.
Wenn dann Hauptsaison ist, der Mai dann z.B. auch noch viele Feiertage hat und die Ersatzteilversorgung nicht reibungslos läuft, evtl. noch Mitarbeiter krank oder im Urlaub sind und sich dann noch Mitarbeiter auf Messen zeigen, wird es eng. Schon hast Du deine zwei Monate...
Nicht schön und auch eigentlich nicht akzepabel, ein Premium Anbieter wie Fox sollte  seine Service-Points wie Toxo so weit unterstützen, dass diese einen schnelleren Service liefern können. Aber in den meisten Unternehmen läuft es leider ähnlich im Rep.-Bereich.

Wenn die Reparatur kurzfristig über die Messe abgewickelt werden kann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Juni 2010)

pingo schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit dem Biketesten? Sind immer genug Bikes da oder gibt es Wartelisten für die besten Bikes?
> Hinterlegt man seinen Pass?



Kommt darauf an wieviel los ist... die bekannten Hersteller haben meistens genung Räder am Platz. Anmelden und Pass abgeben.


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2010)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als die Vorhersage momentan prophezeit...


----------



## scotty33 (6. Juni 2010)

olaf flachland schrieb:


> Heuer mal schauen, ob ich die große Runde durchstehe.



du bist ja auf der großen nicht allein, wir sind auch noch da.


----------



## Rumas (6. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als die Vorhersage momentan prophezeit...



wie soll es denn werden ?
Willingen war noch nie trocken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Juni 2010)

Salve,
zumindest hat es 2008 während des Marathons nicht geregnet und 2009 schien Sa. und So. die Sonne
Ich gebe die Hoffung nicht auf...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Juni 2010)

Hauptsache trocken...mit großer Hitze hab ich es nicht so.


----------



## Rotten67 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich brauche neue Reifen
lohnt es die dort zu holen oder doch besser noch online ordern???


----------



## ekm (6. Juni 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> wie soll es denn werden ?
> Willingen war noch nie trocken....


 

Doch 2003 .. aber das was ne Ausnahme, Willingen is immer Sauwetter..

@Rotten67: Dort gibt´s nich alles und natürlich alles andere als günstig..


----------



## Rotten67 (7. Juni 2010)

Dann werde ich wohl doch vorher ordern. Dachte, man könnte da schon mal einen Schnapper machen.


----------



## olaf flachland (7. Juni 2010)

pingo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das, wenn man kein Rennen dort mitfahren will?
> Sind überhaupt Trails zum Fahren offen oder sind alle für die Rennen gesperrt?
> Macht es Sinn dann sein eigenes Bike mitzunehmen oder kann man alle Trails bzw. Fahrtechnikclinics mit den Testbikes bestreiten?
> Danke



Trails? Hallo, wir sind im Sauerland


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Juni 2010)

olaf flachland schrieb:


> Trails? Hallo, wir sind im Sauerland


Es gibt sie, nur gut versteckt und mit eher langen Anfahrten über die Waldautobahn verbunden...
Deswegen tendiere ich eher zum Teuto.


----------



## pollux8 (7. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter wird in Willingen am WE ziemlich nass werden
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/hessen/wetter-willingen-upland/17753604,tab=6
Aber Upland Wetter meldet noch trockenes Radelwetter
http://www.upland-wetter.de/
Zitat:Keep Cool


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2010)

gut dass bei mir willingen oder harz zur auswahl stehen. 

hoffe nur es regnet nur an einem ort.


----------



## scotty33 (8. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> gut dass bei mir willingen oder harz zur auswahl stehen.
> 
> hoffe nur es regnet nur an einem ort.



das ihr euch vorher immer solch gedanken über das wetter macht. türlich fahre ich auch gern trocken, aber wenn es regnet ist es halt so. da braucht man sich doch nicht vorher schon 8 tage den wetterbericht ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adda (8. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Marathonveteranen unter Euch.
Die 50er Tour wird mein erster Wettkampf und da wollt ich mal fragen  ob Ihr ein paar ernstgemeinte Ratschläge und Tipps für mich.
Mir ist schon klar das ich mich relativ weit hinten aufstellen werde um niemanden zu behindern. Aber giebt es wie beim Lauf-Marathon auch hier sogenannte NoGos?

Gruß Adda


----------



## Rotten67 (8. Juni 2010)

Man sollte schon eine klare Linie fahren. Und wenn es geht, schnellere vorbei lassen.
Die melden sich aber auch meistens.
Wenn man bei Anstiegen absteigt, sollte man versuchen die anderen, die noch fahren, nicht zu behindern.
Ansonsten fahre dein Dingen...das wird schon

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> das ihr euch vorher immer solch gedanken über das wetter macht. türlich fahre ich auch gern trocken, aber wenn es regnet ist es halt so. da braucht man sich doch nicht vorher schon 8 tage den wetterbericht ansehen.



ich mache mir keine gedanken ums wetter und den wetterbericht!

1. weite anreise
2. hohes startgeld

lust irgendwo hin zu fahren und dort im matsch zu versinken habe ich auch nicht. 
ist mir dann vom p/l-verhältnis etwas zu teuer.

wenn die strecke etwas feucht ist, macht das natürlich nichts. wir fahren ja mtb!
aber dass man gleich am anfang im schlamm steht macht für mich keinen sinn, da ich mittel oder lang fahren möchte. da gibts dann son kleines motivationsproblem.


----------



## element (8. Juni 2010)

Adda schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Marathonveteranen unter Euch.
> Die 50er Tour wird mein erster Wettkampf und da wollt ich mal fragen  ob Ihr ein paar ernstgemeinte Ratschläge und Tipps für mich.
> Mir ist schon klar das ich mich relativ weit hinten aufstellen werde um niemanden zu behindern. Aber giebt es wie beim Lauf-Marathon auch hier sogenannte NoGos?
> 
> Gruß Adda



Wenn jemand von hinten brüllt "REEECHTS" meint er nicht das du nach rechts sollst um ihm Platz zu machen, sondern das er dich rechts überholen wird..... Tja leider gibt es auch da Ausnahmen, also keine gewähr.


----------



## Adda (8. Juni 2010)

element schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von hinten brüllt "REEECHTS" meint er nicht das du nach rechts sollst um ihm Platz zu machen, sondern das er dich rechts überholen wird.



Danke genau solche sachen mein ich. Ich will ja nicht aus meiner Unerfahren und Unwissenheit jemanden das Rennen kaputmachen oder gar an einem Sturz Schuld sein
Gruß Adda


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Juni 2010)

Salve!
Das passt schon
Das Feld reißt auch nach dem 1. Anstieg schnell auseinander, da ist genug Platz für alle.
Außerdem wurde, da wo ich gerade fuhr, immer diszipliniert gefahren...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## bender2206 (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,
Ausserdem hast du in Willingen den Vorteil das du bei den verschiedenen Distanzen unterschiedliche Runden fährst. Also können dich die Spitzenfahrer nicht überrunden. Somit stehst du denen nicht im weg.
Ansonsten lässt du es ruhig angehen. Habe spass und geniesse die Strecke


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2010)

Jup, dabei sein ist alles und "Just for fun"


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Jup, dabei sein ist alles und "Just for fun"



Genau ,man wil ja am Abend noch ein Bierchen zischen im Brauhaus oder in einer andeen Lokalität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VRTX700 (8. Juni 2010)

Die Wetteraussichten sind doch ganz passabel. Ein paar Schauer aber kein Dauerregen, dazu immer wieder Sonne und Temperaturen über 20°C. Da dürfte es zwischendurch immer wieder abtrocknen. Ich rechne mit ähnlichen Bedingungen wie im vergangenen Jahr.

http://www.wetter-sauerland.de/index.php?id=43


----------



## Schweisshund (8. Juni 2010)

Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Düsseldorf am Sonntag 13.05.2010 ganz früh nach Willingen und Abends zurück!!!....Bitte meldet euch!!!...bin im Moment ohne Auto und ich kann das BikeFestival doch net deswegen sausen lassen.....oder??........

BITTE MELDEN!!


----------



## Adda (8. Juni 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Genau ,man wil ja am Abend noch ein Bierchen zischen im Brauhaus oder in einer andeen Lokalität



Dafür ist leider keine Zeit ich muß am nächsten Tag noch einen Halbmarathon laufen

Jetzt sind auch ordentliche KArten der Strecken auf der Homepage vom Festival
http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/?id=137&PHPSESSID=7823676de1cf806c28a8a2a6e612b35b
einfach mal auf die Höhenprofile klicken


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2010)

Schweisshund schrieb:


> Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Düsseldorf am Sonntag 13.05.2010 ganz früh nach Willingen und Abends zurück!!!....Bitte meldet euch!!!...bin im Moment ohne Auto und ich kann das BikeFestival doch net deswegen sausen lassen.....oder??........
> 
> BITTE MELDEN!!



Falls sich keiner meldet: Du kannst auch mit Bahn fahren, mache ich auch immer so. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## flYawaY88 (8. Juni 2010)

eine frage: findet dieses jahr wieder eine worldcupparty mit den wc fahrern statt? wenn ja? wann und wo?


----------



## Schweisshund (8. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Falls sich keiner meldet: Du kannst auch mit Bahn fahren, mache ich auch immer so.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



....jo....hab ich auch gedacht....is aber nur absolute ne NotlÃ¶sung!!.man ist Ã¼ber 3Std. unterwegs und das mal zwei....sind schon 6Std.....
....das ist schon ganz schÃ¶n mÃ¼hsam....oder?....ausserdem sind dann 37â¬ weg fÃ¼r Hin- und RÃ¼ckfahrt....und da kann man nu wirklich besser mit mehreren Leuten im Auto fahren und sich das Spritgeld teilen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juni 2010)

Adda schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Marathonveteranen unter Euch.
> Die 50er Tour wird mein erster Wettkampf und da wollt ich mal fragen  ob Ihr ein paar ernstgemeinte Ratschläge und Tipps für mich.
> Mir ist schon klar das ich mich relativ weit hinten aufstellen werde um niemanden zu behindern. Aber giebt es wie beim Lauf-Marathon auch hier sogenannte NoGos?
> 
> Gruß Adda




Hi Adda,

ist auch mein erstes Mal, wir sehen uns dann im hinteren Bereich des Startblocks!


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2010)

flYawaY88 schrieb:


> eine frage: findet dieses jahr wieder eine worldcupparty mit den wc fahrern statt? wenn ja? wann und wo?



21:30 Uhr Riders-Party im Willinger Brauhaus (Nach der 4X-Europameisterschaft)

@Schweisshund: Ich nehme ein günstigeres Ticket.Vllt. nimmt dich jemand auf seinem Schöner-Tag-Ticket mit, da kann man an den Bahngleisen fragen oder selber eins kaufen und andere mitnehmen (5 Personen).


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Juni 2010)

Braucht die Frau das Auto? Aber mal ehrlich wer bervorzugt heutzutage noch freiwillig die Bahn zum verreisen? Ist einfach Streß pur ohne Erholungsfaktor, mit Bike sogar hoch 2.. Seit ich 2 Jahre lang aus Umweltgründen mit dem RE7 von Ennepetal nach Köln geeiert bin würde ich es auf dem Dach eines Indischen Güterwaggons vorziehen. Ganz besonders zur WM freut man sich schon auf die vollgepinkelten und gekotzten besoffenen Fusball Deppen die sich stets sehr rücksichtsvoll verhalten.
Im vergleich zur Autofahrt um 40% teurer und eine Stunde im autositz ist schon besser als 2 auffe Treppe..
Fazit: Nur in besonderen Notfällen zu empfehlen.. freiwillig siehe oben..


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2010)

Ich reise meistens mit der Bahn und finde es eigentlich ganz gut. Aber sicher gibt es auch Nachteile. Im Zug nach Willingen sind häufig Ballermann-Gruppen oder Betriebsausflügler, die Krach machen, saufen und ziemlich nerven...


----------



## freetourer (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Gibt es hier jemanden, der mal mit dem Womo dort genächtigt hat? Ist der Womo - Stellplatz zu empfehlen? Oder sollte man besser auf einen anderen Campingplatz gehen?

Danke und wir sehen uns spätesten Samstag beim Marathon - wird bestimmt eine feine Schlammschlacht. Aber warm isses wenigstens. Wird doch super - ich freu mich schon total.  

Welche Aktionen warten eigentlich dieses Jahr auf die Marathonisti - gratis Reifen zum Testen von der Firma soundso, oder ähnliches was man noch schnell abgreifen sollte? 

Heute noch schnell meine Bemse entlüftet, morgen noch die neue Kurbel ans Bike. Eventuell noch neue Laufräder montieren ?!

Apropos: welche Reifen setzt ihr so ein?

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2010)

besten dank für deinen beitrag!
hatte irgendwie die ganze zeit sonntag für den marathon im kopf. wäre ja bescheiden gelaufen. 

ich werde, wenn ich fahre, vorne und hinten racing ralph mit milch fahren.


----------



## olaf flachland (9. Juni 2010)

Schweisshund schrieb:


> Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Düsseldorf am Sonntag 13.05.2010 ganz früh nach Willingen und Abends zurück!!!....Bitte meldet euch!!!...bin im Moment ohne Auto und ich kann das BikeFestival doch net deswegen sausen lassen.....oder??........
> 
> BITTE MELDEN!!



Tja, wenn Du Samstag dort hin gewollt hättest, wärs gegangen. Ich fahre gaaannnzzzz früh (da ja um 7 Start ist) hin und gaaaannnzzzz spät (da lange Runde) zurück.

Gruß und viel Erfolg bei der Suche


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2010)

In News gibt es jetzt eine Meldung zum Festival:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466726

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2010)

wo ist denn die Startnummernausgabe für den Marathon?
Ich finde das auf der HP nicht


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Juni 2010)

Letztes Jahr in einem Zelt, beim Festivalgelände direkt gegenüber der Bike-Wäsche vom Lift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (9. Juni 2010)

ja genau...und davor das Jahr war sie in der Eishalle


----------



## Rumas (9. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> das ihr euch vorher immer solch gedanken über das wetter macht. türlich fahre ich auch gern trocken, aber wenn es regnet ist es halt so. da braucht man sich doch nicht vorher schon 8 tage den wetterbericht ansehen.



also ich schaue schon aufs Wetter, wer vor zwei Wochen in Schotten war der weiss warum, da bekam das Wort Schlammrennen eine völlig neue Dimension und auf so was hab ich in Willingen nicht schon wieder Bock...

so schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus
http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Willingen_34508.htm
und ob es dann in Willingen auch wirklich regnet....
hier ist in den letzten Tagen kein Tropfen runtergekommen...nur Sonne und viel Wind, alles staubtrocken... und es nur 35km bis nach Willingen...


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2010)

jaja Schotten hatte was !


----------



## Rotten67 (11. Juni 2010)

So heute geht es endlich los. Wetter wird top. Nicht zu warm aber von oben kommt wohl nichts.
Nach der Anmeldung ein wenig über die Messe, evtl Reifen kaufen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (11. Juni 2010)

bei uns gehts auch gleich los, wollen heute noch Räder testen,
wünsche allen viel Spaß


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Juni 2010)

so heute so gegen 18H geht es los


----------



## Toni172 (11. Juni 2010)

bei uns hiein Giessen (100km südlich) geht gerade die Welt unter. Hoffentlich ist es in Willingen besser. Habe keine Lust auf extrem Schlamm wie in Schotten.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Juni 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> hier ist in den letzten Tagen kein Tropfen runtergekommen...nur Sonne und viel Wind, alles staubtrocken... und es nur 35km bis nach Willingen...


Salve!

Das hört sich sehr gut an

Mal keine Schlammschlacht, das wäre es

Der T5 ist gepackt: 4 Biker-4 Bikes...
...und los geht es....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## scotty33 (11. Juni 2010)

Wir packen auch gerade und um 14 Uhr geht es los.

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und jedem ein erfolgreiches Rennen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2010)

für mich heißt es um 3uhr aufstehen, um 4uhr nen kumpel abholen und ab gehts.

wünsche allen ein schönes, sturzfreies rennen und hoffentlich keine schlammschlacht.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Das hört sich sehr gut an
> 
> ...



na dann ma los, viel  Spaß  und die IG HiW  möchte euch am Sonntag zu den Plätzen 1-4 beglückwünschen, wie immer nach Stärke des Athleten und bevorzugter Disziplin. 



PS: wo ein Wille ist, führt auch ein Weg zur Brücke


----------



## Toni172 (11. Juni 2010)

wetter.com sagt. Kühl aber so gut wie trocken. Naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## VRTX700 (11. Juni 2010)

heute und bis zum Renntag voraussichtlich regenfrei. Da sollten die Strecken zumindest noch etwas abtrocknen. Nach den Regenfällen der vergangenen Nächte ist es ja nun doch eher feucht....

Wünsche allen Aktiven schonmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hanni_84 (11. Juni 2010)

so, gleich geht's ab in den zug und richtung willingen 

...je nach streckenbeschaffenheit die große oder die mittlere Runde!


----------



## scotty33 (11. Juni 2010)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> ...je nach streckenbeschaffenheit die große oder die mittlere Runde!



nicht überlegen, von vorneherein gleich die große sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (11. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> nicht überlegen, von vorneherein gleich die große sagen.





Ich springe jetzt gleich in den Zug Richtung Willingen.

Und komme was will - morgen fahre ich die große Runde!!!


----------



## Klappenkarl (11. Juni 2010)

Legen um 12 uhr los richtung Willingen. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so!


----------



## Domme02 (12. Juni 2010)

Was für ein rennen?!?
Ich fand es einfach nur Spitze. Die Organisation lief reibungslos ab und auch die Nachmeldung am renntag lief schnell über die Bühne.
Für die Strecke bin ich ebenfalls voll des Lobes. Mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Die Fahrt auf dem "hochplateu" nach dem ersten Antsig war der Hammer. Schöne Trails aber auch knackige Anstiege.
Auch der weitere Streckenverlauf gefiel mir sehr gut. Die hohe Startgebühr hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. 
Außerdem gab es endlich mal genug Waschmöglichkeiten für die Bikes!

Morgen gehts dann für mich nochmal los nach Willingen um nochmal über die Expo zu stöbern und den Downhill Jungs zuzugucken.


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2010)

I like


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Juni 2010)

also so an sich fand ich es ganz gut
das Wetter hat ja soweit mitgespielt
leider musste ich aus Startblock D starten, da sogar noch ganz hinten da ich recht spät dran war...da ging dann die ersten 12km!!! so gut wie gar nix
kam kaum den Berg hoch (zu voll) und oben und die ersten Abfahrten waren der Horror...wollte eigentlich auf Zeit fahren und meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr toppen aber das war damit schon gelaufen (letztes Jahr war ich hinten den Jeeb gestartet)
noch sehr bescheiden fand ich dass es keinen einzigen Seitenschneider oder ähnlich nachher für die Nr gab
das Teilnehmer Packet war aber wieder üppig ausgestattet
die Verpflegung nach den Rennen war auch gut, nur der Platz dafür war wirklich nicht optimal und letztes Jahr besser (auf 2 Plätze aufgeteilt)

Gibt es schon Ergebnisse???

ach und noch was...viel mir gerade ein....wieso gebe ich bei der Anmeldung eigentlich immer die T-Shirt größe an? wollte letztes und dieses Jahr M...gabs natürlich beide Jahre nicht mehr


----------



## Vinc-Black (12. Juni 2010)

Geiles Rennen! Die ersten 10 km, naja bißchen voll!  
aber der Rest super.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## Rumas (12. Juni 2010)

ja, die neue Strecke ist schon um einiges beser als die alte, totzdem hätte ich mir den Marathon sparen können... ca. 7km vorm Ziel (kurze Runde) Hinterreifen platt, ich denke mir Schei...., ist wohl ein Durchschlag... schnell einen neuen Schlauch reingezogen und weiter... und, nach 3 km wieder platt und die zweite Kartusche auch schon verbraucht... 
tja, dann ging es die letzten Kilometer zu Fuss nach Willingen zurück wo ich mich aus der Wertung hab nehmen lassen... dann, zu Hause mal den Reifen genauer untersucht und was finde ich , eine kleinen Dorn der sich duch den Mantel gedrückt hat...

immerhin konnte ich auf der Messe ein Schnäppchen machen, zwei Conti Race King in der Supersonic Variante für 48 Euro...


----------



## Wave (12. Juni 2010)

ich tue es nicht mehr...verdammte kommerzielle sche*ss veranstaltung in willingen ohne auch nur ein bisschen feingefühl den einzelschicksalen gegenüber


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2010)

Ws war denn los? Hab dich im Startblock E gesehen.


----------



## Peter88 (12. Juni 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> ich tue es nicht mehr...verdammte kommerzielle sche*ss veranstaltung in willingen ohne auch nur ein bisschen feingefühl den einzelschicksalen gegenüber


ja sehe ich eigentlich auch so. bin deshalb die letzten 5 jahre dort auch nicht gefahren.

doch heute wollte ich mich mal mit den großen messen. und was soll ich sagen.. tolle Veranstaltung, schönste strecke, feine Verpflegung (vor allem im ziel  )
aber das Startgeld ist schon grenzwertig
wären die Krämpfe zu ende der 2ten runde nicht wäre es eine tolle zeit auf der langstrecke geworden  so nur lala auf der 94km 
na,ja schade

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (12. Juni 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ws war denn los? Hab dich im Startblock E gesehen.



Sprengt denke den Rahmen wenn ich das jetzt hier weit und breit erläuter und muss auch nicht so ausführlichlich in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert werden. Falls du näheres wissen willst, schreib kurz  

by the way: warum sagst nicht "hallo"?


----------



## pingo (12. Juni 2010)

So mein 1.Mal ist nun auch vorbei. Ein paar Eindrücke:

Anfahrt: die Baustelle von Marburg kommend kann man einfach durchfahren. Da arbeitet niemand und die Straße ist ganz gut befahrbar! Machen alle Einheimischen!

Wetter: Vormittags OK, dann immer nässer. Ich hatte Glück, wenn es richtig schauerte wartete ich gerade unter einem Zelt auf mein nächstes Testbike. ;-)

Testbike mieten ist der Hammer. Hab so ca. 10 supercoole Bikes auf der Freeridestrecke testen können. Gut ist, wenn man früh da ist. Um 09.30 gab es noch bei Specialized alle Bikes ohne Warten! In 30 min packt man 1-2 Mal die Freeridestrecke. Die meisten Bikes kann man 60 min haben, dann kommt man auf jeden Fall 3mal runter. Beste Orga hatte TREK, übelste Orga Canyon. Mein avisiertes Testbike dort wurde dann genau zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt einfach vor meinen Augen an einen anderen Kunden verliehen...

Parken kann man sehr cool direkt neben dem Gelände (bei Neuhaus Skiverleih), wenn man bereit ist 5 Euro zu bezahlen. Da ich locker 20mal zum Auto musste, hat es sich gelohnt.

Herstellersupport: SKS und Ciclo beide megagut!!! SKS hat mir 2 Pumpen kostenlos repariert bzw. wegen einem Mangel gegen eine Neue ausgetauscht. Ciclo hat mein CM434 wieder kostenlos zum laufen gebracht (inkl Batteriewechsel!). Wow!  Topeak war da schlechter aufgestellt. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt warum die Pumpe nicht mehr tut. Muss mich aber selbst über einen Händler um das billige Ersatzteil kümmern, weil er keine Ersatzteile da hatte.

Zeitplan: der im Internet abgedruckte Zeitplan ist ne Frechheit. Da stimmte kaum etwas. Der Dirtcontest (den ich heute sehen wollte) findet z.B. angeblich morgen mittag statt! Fahrtwind hat sein FR-Fahrtechnikseminar um 11.00 kommentarlos zur Privatveranstaltung umfunktioniert. Nicht nur ich guckte Samstag in die Röhre! Sehr schwach!

DH-Race: die Teilnehmer beklagten sich über unfaire Bedingungen, weil Worldcupper bei den Amateuren mitfuhren.


----------



## tommy4500 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

war mein erstes Rennen und ich fand es super in Willingen.
Kleine Runde in 3:12 da gibt es noch Einiges zu tun.

Warum kann man die Aufstellung nicht wie beim Laufen an der erwarteten Endzeit ausrichten ?

Dann muß niemand von hinten durchs Feld pflügen....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Juni 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> ja, die neue Strecke ist schon um einiges beser als die alte, totzdem hätte ich mir den Marathon sparen können... ca. 7km vorm Ziel (kurze Runde) Hinterreifen platt, ich denke mir Schei...., ist wohl ein Durchschlag... schnell einen neuen Schlauch reingezogen und weiter... und, nach 3 km wieder platt und die zweite Kartusche auch schon verbraucht...
> tja, dann ging es die letzten Kilometer zu Fuss nach Willingen zurück wo ich mich aus der Wertung hab nehmen lassen... dann, zu Hause mal den Reifen genauer untersucht und was finde ich , eine kleinen Dorn der sich duch den Mantel gedrückt hat...
> 
> immerhin konnte ich auf der Messe ein Schnäppchen machen, zwei Conti Race King in der Supersonic Variante für 48 Euro...




Gutes Schnäppchen...aber offensichtlich hast Du aus dem Platten nix gelernt!


----------



## esp262 (13. Juni 2010)

ist da immer noch diese kleine "race" oder so ähnlich strecke wie vor 14 jahren?

da war ich das lteze mal da, fand die ganz lustig zu heizen


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2010)

pingo schrieb:


> Zeitplan: der im Internet abgedruckte Zeitplan ist ne Frechheit. Da stimmte kaum etwas. Der Dirtcontest (den ich heute sehen wollte) findet z.B. angeblich morgen mittag statt!



Da kann man nichts machen, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt. Bei Matsch, Regen und Wind ist ein Dirt-Contest outdoor halt nicht möglich.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## pingo (13. Juni 2010)

Hmmh. Die Dirthügel erschienen mir aber fahrbar. Es hat ja nicht dauernd geregnet bzw. meist nur sehr dünn genieselt. Na ja.

Nachtrag: alle 90 min wurde ein Biker vom sehr guten Rettungsdienst von der Freeridestrecke abtransportiert. Hab noch nie so viele Verletzte gesehen.


----------



## Mountain77 (13. Juni 2010)

Bin ja zumerstenmal den Marathon mitgefahren. Die kleine Runde hat SpaÃ gemacht, die Downhills hatten es zum Teil in sich, waren aber fÃ¼r mich der schÃ¶ne Teil, da ich bei den Uphills meinen recht schlechten Trainingszustand bemerkt habe. Bin dann auch auf den letzten 12 km konditionell eingebrochen und mir ist wohl von den ungewohnten Power Bar Riegeln Ã¼bel geworden.

Was mir Ã¼bel aufgefallen ist, waren die weggeworfenen Trinkflaschen die gerade auf den ersten 10km in den Abfahrten lagen... 

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Bilder was geworden sind. War ja teilweise nen schÃ¶nes Blitzlichtgewitter am Wegesrand.

Das Strateraket fand ich mit den Handschuhen und dem Shirt gelungen, nÃ¤chstes Jahr verkneife ich esmir dann auch die Bike zu kaufen, dann habe ich das 40 â¬ Startergeld fast wieder raus.

GruÃ M.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

mein fazit: ein echt gelungenes rennen und die beste strecke die ich bisher gefahren bin.

für wetter kann der veranstalter nichts, obwohl ich es gar nicht so schlimm fand.
allerdings hatte ich mich leider nur auf sonne/wärmere temperaturen eingestellt und bin dann nachher im t-shirt über die expo gelaufen. da hat der nieselregen schon genervt.

*aber nun zum eigentlichen rennen:*
um 3uhr aufgestanden, um 4uhr beim kumpel gewesen und diesen eingesammelt, um kurz vor 6uhr in willingen gewesen. 
die nachmeldung am morgen ging ohne probleme und schnell über die bühne.
haben dann unsere bikes rennfertig gemacht und schon gings für peter an den start (7.30uhr). ich hatte hingegen noch etwas mehr zeit (start 8uhr) und habe gerätselt was ich anziehe. manche sind komplett ich kurz gestartet, andere in komplett lang. hmm, was machen? habe mich dann für armlinge und ein kurzes funktionsshirt unter dem trikot entschieden, was sich im nachhinein als passend rausstellte. als ich dann soweit war bin ich oberhalb der startarea noch ein paar runden gefahren und habe mich dann fast ganz hinten in block e eingeordnet. 
die ersten kilometer wars ganz schön ätzend, aber als sich das feld dann etwas auseinander gezogen hatte und man überholen konnte, gings auch schon nach vorne.
habe zwichendurch immer mal andere fahrer gefragt welche runde sie denn fahren, und immer kam die antwort, "kurz!".
"mist, bist doch viel zu schnell unterwegs", dachte ich mir, aber absichtlich langsamer fahren ist gar nicht so einfach. habe dann versucht immer möglichst im windschatten zu fahren und bergab wurde dann ordentlich tempo gemacht, um weiter nach vorne zu kommen.
bis zur streckenteilung für die mittel und langstrecke lief alles super und auch bis km 70 wars noch ganz gut. ab da etwa fingen meine beine an langsam aber sicher schlapp zu machen und ich bereitete mich schon drauf vor große qualen zu erleiden.
"gleichmäßig treten, den gang nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein, trinken, essen, nicht von anderen verrückt machen lassen", schoss es mir durch den kopf. langsam hatte ich den hungerast überwunden und musste feststellen dass die vor mir fahrenden nicht weiter weg, sondern ich näher an sie heran kam. also weiter gearbeitet und kurz vor der wurzelpassage (dem stück vom langenberg-marathon) war ich wieder dran und es lief wieder.
dann hieß es alles oder nichts! in der wurzelpassage an die spitze der gruppe gesetzt und gas gemacht. "hoffentlich kommt jetzt kein berg mehr", dachte ich, aber der blick war nur nach vorne gerichtet. immer weiter treten und die kilometer für kilometer runterzählen ...
auf dem plateau oben war dann nur noch ein fahrer hinter mir in sicht. auf dem plateau oben war dann der kürzeste weg und tempo angesagt. da hieß es dann auch nicht um die pfützen drum herum, sondern mitten durch. 
"treten, treten, treten, dich holt keiner mehr ein." auf den letzten kilometern bin ich dann noch an 3-4 fahren mit defekten vorbei und als ich dann in der festival-area auf dem asphlatstück war, dachte ich im ersten moment ich sei falsch abgebogen. "ah, da ist ein ordner, das gehts rechts hoch". dann den kurzen anstieg hoch. in der mitte habe ich dann mal nach hinten geguckt und hinter mir war eine gruppe fahrer. keine ahnung woher die kamen. "so nicht leute, nicht kurz vor dem ziel!". die letzen meter im wiegetritt, dann nen großen gang eingelegt und nochmal alles gegeben.
die letzte linkskurve, ein blick nach hinten, die hand zur faust geballt, und glückliches lächeln im gesicht, und dann war es endlich geschafft! ein geiles gefühl!
vom rad runter, erstmal etwas zur ruhe kommen ... so muss das sein, dann hat man alles richtig gemacht.

alles in allem wars super, auf wenn ich teilweise ganz schön glück hatte was stürze angeht. 
ob verwundert über die bremsmanöver der vorausfahrenden (meist in den ersten abfahrten am anfang), teils durch überhöhte geschwindigkeit in den kurven (mit beiden rädern durch die kurve gedriftet), oder einfach durch unachtsamkeit.
1mal hats mich dann doch gelegt, aber da war ich einfach nicht drauf vorbereitet und einfach zu schnell, um zu erahnen dass am ende des trails plötzlich ein tiefer graben kommt. über den lenker abgesprungen und mich als warnsignal für die anderen auf die strecke gelegt. 
nichts passiert und weiter gings. auch wenn ich mir an der stelle kurz vorher ein warnendes dreieck gewünscht hätte.

nach dem rennen dann nen teller mit nudeln geholt um erstmal was warmes im magen zu haben. ein genuss!
oh, da ist ja peter! ab zu peter und gefragt we es lief. 
dann gabs noch nen teller mit suppe und auf grund der kälte schnell zum bikewash und unter die dusche.
abschließend noch etwas über die expo und ab nach hause.

*zur strecke:*
die strecke war, aus meiner sicht, echt der hammer. der schönste marathon bis jetzt.
die trails ein für einen marathon ein traum, die fahrten auf dem hochplateau ein genuss, die passage nach der verplegung nach der streckenteilung sehr geil.

*zur verpflegung:*
was soll ich sagen? mehr geht nicht!
die verpflegung und regelmäßige aufnahme hat bei mir während des rennens super geklappt. zu jeder verpflegungsstation die flasche fast leer und die eingesteckten riegel auch alle.
ist gar nicht so einfach zu essen, wenn man eigentlich überhaupt keinen hunger darauf hat. aber bei der vielseitig des angebots gings dann doch.

*@ die beiden burn baby chicks*
"wartest du auf deine freundin? - "ja" - "die kommt gleich" - "danke!"
situation:
nach meinem sturz gings den trail weiter und der fahrer vor mir fährt auf ein burn baby auf. diese lässt uns dann irgendwann vorbei und ein stück weiter wartet ihre teamkollegin.

einige kilometer vorm ziel waren die beiden dann auch der anstoss für "alles oder nichts", bzw. meine aufholjagd.
war mit ca. 13-14km/h unterwegs und die beiden kommen gemütlich nebeneinander fahrend von hinten an und ziehen wie ein d-zug mit eta 20km/h an mir vorbei. ich habe dann versucht zu folgen, was auch nen kurzes stück klappte, aber das wars dann auch.
da kann es doch nicht sein, da die eine mich letztes jahr schon in langenberg abgehängt hatte und im ziel dann ankam und fragte ob ich zufrieden sein.

jedenfalls danke für den kurzen windschatten! 
bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (13. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr mit dem Startgeld wollt das ist von vorneherein klar und wenn es mit zu teuer ist bleibe ich zu Hause und mecker nicht danach rum das es zu teuer ist 

Die neue Strecke ist klasse bin die lange Runde gefahren musste aber leider aus Block E starten was eine Katastrophe iwar 
Die letzte Runde war um einiges schlammiger und feuchter als der anfang der Strecke .
Verpflegung war perfekt und reichlich selbst auf der langen Runde ,und auch die Zienerhandschuhe sind klasse 
Mit einem besseren Startplatz hätte es fast aufs Treppchen geeicht bei den Masters


----------



## Rumas (13. Juni 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Gutes Schnäppchen...aber offensichtlich hast Du aus dem Platten nix gelernt!



was soll ich den aus dem Platten gelernt haben...
ein Dorn kann sich durch jeden Mantel durchdrücken, egal was für ein Reifen... und ich werde mir jetzt keinen 700g reifen kaufen nur um die Gefahr eines Durchstiches so gring wie möglich zu halten ...

immer diese Sicherheitsfanatiker...


----------



## Hanni_84 (13. Juni 2010)

Geile veranstaltung (bis auf die lausig-langsame Startnummernausgabe), bei mittlerem Wetter, perfekter Verpflegung, abwechslungsreicher und fordernder Strecke.

Habe die lange Runde in 07:40 hinter mich gebracht. nicht die hammer-zeit, aber dabei sein ist alles - bei gerade einmal gut 100 langstrecken fahrern 

Fazit nach meinem ersten Jahr in Willingen: Nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## iglg (13. Juni 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> ich tue es nicht mehr...verdammte kommerzielle sche*ss veranstaltung in willingen ohne auch nur ein bisschen feingefühl den einzelschicksalen gegenüber



Was soll denn das. Geht es etwas präziser ?


----------



## iglg (13. Juni 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Was mir übel aufgefallen ist, waren die weggeworfenen Trinkflaschen die gerade auf den ersten 10km in den Abfahrten lagen...
> Gruß M.



Die werden nicht weggeworfen, die fallen aus den billigen Haltern, die nur für die Eisdiele gedacht sind


----------



## iglg (13. Juni 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> was soll ich den aus dem Platten gelernt haben...
> ein Dorn kann sich durch jeden Mantel durchdrücken, egal was für ein Reifen... und ich werde mir jetzt keinen 700g reifen kaufen nur um die Gefahr eines Durchstiches so gring wie möglich zu halten ...
> 
> immer diese Sicherheitsfanatiker...



ALate Flickerregel : Anhand des Ventils die Stelle des Durchstichs merken und den Reifen in dem Bereich des Lochs innen nach Dornen, Splittern usw durchsuchen. Sonst flickt man schnell 2x.

Ab sofort machst Du das bestimmt auch so. Das nennt man Erfahrung. Dann spart man sich den Sicherheitsfanatismus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (13. Juni 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> ich tue es nicht mehr...verdammte kommerzielle sche*ss veranstaltung in willingen ohne auch nur ein bisschen feingefühl den einzelschicksalen gegenüber




ich fand es gut gegenüber vor zwei jahren. die strecke macht jetzt richtig spaß.
hatte anfang der zweiten runde probleme mit dem umwerfer und musste ab und zu die kette mit der hand umlegen und bin dann trotz der probleme auch noch in die dritte runde gefahren. scheiß zeit mit 7 std und nen bissl aber froh die trails in der dritten runde noch gefahren zu sein.
ein fahrer meinte in der dritten zu mir, ich hätte das schalten neu erfunden. absteigen, kette umlegen und weiter fahren.

nächstes jahr wieder.


----------



## scotty33 (13. Juni 2010)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Habe die lange Runde in 07:40 hinter mich gebracht. nicht die hammer-zeit, aber dabei sein ist alles - bei gerade einmal gut 100 langstrecken fahrern




die meißten gehen garnicht erst auf die lange wie bei den meißten rennen, also super leistung. ich find es schade, dass man sich nicht vorher entscheiden muß. viele nehmen sich lang vor, ballern dann wie die bekloppten und fahren dann nach einer oder spätestens zwei runden rein. 
daher schitt auf die zeit, denn du bist lang gefahren und ich denke mal du bist auch hobbybiker und daher fahren wir eh nicht um die ersten 50 plätze.

lang gefahren, super leistung.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

wenn ich noch auf die lange runde gafahren wäre, hätte mein mitfahrer mich wohl geschlagen!

er wollte eigentlich lang fahren, ist aber auf grund von krämpfen schon nach der mittleren runde (4h15min) ins ziel.
ich bin eine halbe stunde später gestartet und war nach 5h38min im ziel.

rechnen wir dann mal noch 1h45min dazu, hätte er insgesamt über 4h auf mich warten müssen.
ich hatte den autoschlüssel.


----------



## freetourer (13. Juni 2010)

fand die strecke auch sehr schön - allerdings fand ich die dann nassen wurzeln und steine in den single-trail-abfahrten doch recht knifflig. - und nachdem ich einige gestürzte holländer schon auf der kleinen runde gesehen habe war ich auch ein wenig gehemmt und lieber sehr defensiv gefahren. - bergauf habe ich die meisten, die mich bergab überholt haben eh wieder eingeholt.

wahnsinn, was für sündteures leichtes material da den berg hochgeschoben wird.

nächstes mal würde ich aber wohl eher mein fully nehmen.


einen meiner 2 schläuche konnte ich auch noch verschenken - so konnte der pechvogel mit den 2 platten wenigstens auch weiterfahren. 

die mittlere runde hat trotz trainings-rückstand gut geklappt. verpflegung top - habe da jedesmal ganz schön was verdrückt und zu dem kuchen hätte ich mir bei der kälte nur noch nen cappu gewünscht. 


ein wenig hat mich auf der ersten runde das teilweise aggressive fahren einiger pseudo-pros gestört. - dabei gehts doch um nix 

liegt aber wohl auch ein wenig an mir. - irgendwie will bei mir beim biken kein richtiges wettkampffeeling aufkommen.

naja - sturzfrei und gesund ins ziel gekommen: also alle primärziele erreicht.

an den beiden anderen tagen noch ein paar schöne bikes getestet (stevens ridge max,  trek remedy, liteville 301) und auf diesen 3 ständen jeweils sehr kompetent und mit viel engagement beraten worden. danke also an den mitarbeiter aus der trek-technikabteilung (auch für die pedaltipps und die bemerkungen zu meiner carbon-kurbel) und an den liteville-mitarbeiter.


gute besserung an alle, die da an den 3 tagen permanent von den rettungsdiensten abtransportiert wurden


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

freetourer schrieb:


> wahnsinn, was für sündteures leichtes material da den berg hochgeschoben wird.
> ja, da war eine passage da haben fast alle, außer ein paar ausnahmen, geschoben.
> "darf ich mal bitte vorbei?" - "oh, da fährt ja doch noch einer!" - "warum auch nicht?"
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das alles geschafft habt, ich bin aus Block E gestartet und hatte bis zum Diemelsee zu tun, dass ich freie Fahrt hatte. Dann ein kapitaler Sturz und ein Kettentriss, hier noch einmal Danke an den anonymen Spender des Kettenschlosses, und nach 14 Minuten über der Zeit leider Schluss nach 93 km...


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2010)

Die Strecke war spaßig und man konnte mal wieder sehen, dass viele Marathon-Fahrer mehr an ihrer Fahrtechnik feilen sollten. Dann klappt es auch mit dem steilen Wurzelanstieg kurz vor Willingen


----------



## fritzbox (14. Juni 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das alles geschafft habt, *ich bin aus Block E gestartet und hatte bis zum Diemelsee zu tun, dass ich freie Fahrt hatte*. Dann ein kapitaler Sturz und ein Kettentriss, hier noch einmal Danke an den anonymen Spender des Kettenschlosses, und nach 14 Minuten über der Zeit leider Schluss nach 93 km...



Ich auch 

Aber dann lief es die restlichen knapp 100km wie am schnürchen


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das alles geschafft habt, ich bin aus Block E gestartet und hatte bis zum Diemelsee zu tun, dass ich freie Fahrt hatte. Dann ein kapitaler Sturz und ein Kettentriss, hier noch einmal Danke an den anonymen Spender des Kettenschlosses, und nach 14 Minuten über der Zeit leider Schluss nach 93 km...



mit vollgas los und im anstieg links und rechts auf dem grün vorbei.



Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Die Strecke war spaßig und man konnte mal wieder sehen, dass viele Marathon-Fahrer mehr an ihrer Fahrtechnik feilen sollten. Dann klappt es auch mit dem steilen Wurzelanstieg kurz vor Willingen



ich hatte dort keine probleme mit meinen racing ralph.
was aber auch daran lag dass der hinterreifen fast platt war.

bin am anfang zu schnell in eine kurve und habe einen schönen drift hingelegt.
denke dabei hats den reifen mal kurz von der felge gelupft.


----------



## scotty33 (14. Juni 2010)

freetourer schrieb:


> wahnsinn, was für sündteures leichtes material da den berg hochgeschoben wird.



welcher fahrer der top 30 warst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (14. Juni 2010)

" Zitat von Ridefirst_Marc  Beitrag anzeigen
Die Strecke war spaßig und man konnte mal wieder sehen, dass viele Marathon-Fahrer mehr an ihrer Fahrtechnik feilen sollten. Dann klappt es auch mit dem steilen Wurzelanstieg kurz vor Willingen"

Fahrtechnik ist da, nur keine Kraft mehr. War schade den relativ schönen Abschluss der kleinen Runde so zu verschenken...


----------



## Mountain77 (14. Juni 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Die werden nicht weggeworfen, die fallen aus den billigen Haltern, die nur für die Eisdiele gedacht sind



Bin mit Gruppe C gestartet, was haben den dann die Profis für nen bescheidenes Material verbaut?
Komischer Weise war der größte Teil der Flaschen vom Hauptsponsor PowerBar.


----------



## element (14. Juni 2010)

nach den Profis wurde der Block A mit "normalen" starten aufgefüllt. Der Block B besteht komplett aus "normalen" starten. Die Plätze wurden nach der Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen vergeben. Dies konnte ich sehr gut an der Anmeldereihenfolge und der Blockzuordnung meines Freundeskreises verfolgen.

D.h. der verlorenen Flaschen sind nicht bzw. müssen nicht von den Profis stammen. 

Die auffällige Häufung der Power-Bar Flaschen ist auch leicht "erklärt". Auf dem Festivalgelände wurden Trinkflaschen mit Füllung für 3 Euro verkauft. Ich habe die Gelegenheit ebenfalls genutzt mir eine Jahresration zu beschaffen. ;-)

Auch das die meisten Flaschen an Abfahren oder zumindest holprigen Streckenabschnitten liegen deutet auf ein verlieren hin.


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik ist da, nur keine Kraft mehr. War schade den relativ schönen Abschluss der kleinen Runde so zu verschenken...



Ja, das mit der Kraft ging mir ähnlich. Aber für den Wurzelanstieg hat es noch gereicht, wenn ich schon so lahm war, musste ich wenigstens alle Schlüsselstellen meistern


----------



## ragazza (14. Juni 2010)

Ich war zum erstenmal in Willingen und bin die ganz lange Runde gefahren. 
Ich bin aus vorderster Reihe in C gestartet, das war toll,gute freie Fahrt bis zu den ersten Wanderfahrern aus Block B. Dann hatte ich nen Stein im Reifen und musste zwei Patronen einschiessen, aber die Dichtmilch hatte nicht mehr gereicht. So musste ich nen Schlauch einziehen, das Rad nen Downhill runtertragen und am Gegenhang Patrone schnorren (herzlichen Dank an den anonymen Spender der gar nicht wußte was er da dabei hatte ).Das ganze hatte fast ne halbe Stunde gekostet und ich hatte das Wandervolk wieder vor mir. Musste dann in der Steigung am Rand hochfahren weil da alle geschoben hatten, dabei war das technisch wirklich nicht soo anspruchsvoll,das hatte mir aber sehr viel Kraft gekostet. Weil ic es ja eilig hatte hab ich mich dann in Runde zwei und in Runde drei jeweils flach gelegt, nur ein paar Schürfer aber wieder viel Zeit...
 Auf der dritten Runde hatte ich im Nebel ne Abzweigung übersehen und bin 3,5km abgefahren bis ich den Irrtum bemerkte. Dann wieder 3,5 km hoch und schliesslich doch noch mit 129km und miserablen 7h19 beendet.
 Verpflegung war ok, aber die Ausschilderung auf Runde drei schwarze Pfeile im dunklen Wald bei Nebel und Niesel sieht man nicht ,es wären doch noch andere Farben übrig gewesen. Auch eine weisse Strecke auf einem weißen Streckenplan ist nicht der Bringer, sowas muss man doch merken. 
 Die vielen Betrunkenen auch auf der Strecke in Runde drei waren für alle gefährlich, das sollte man besser absperren.
 Kann mir aber vorstellen nächstes Jahr wieder zu kommen, ist eine wirklich schöne Gegend.


----------



## fritzbox (15. Juni 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich war zum erstenmal in Willingen und bin die ganz lange Runde gefahren.
> Ich bin aus vorderster Reihe in C gestartet, das war toll,gute freie Fahrt bis zu den ersten Wanderfahrern aus Block B. Dann hatte ich nen Stein im Reifen und musste zwei Patronen einschiessen, aber die Dichtmilch hatte nicht mehr gereicht. So musste ich nen Schlauch einziehen, das Rad nen Downhill runtertragen und am Gegenhang Patrone schnorren (herzlichen Dank an den anonymen Spender der gar nicht wußte was er da dabei hatte ).Das ganze hatte fast ne halbe Stunde gekostet und ich hatte das Wandervolk wieder vor mir. Musste dann in der Steigung am Rand hochfahren weil da alle geschoben hatten, dabei war das technisch wirklich nicht soo anspruchsvoll,das hatte mir aber sehr viel Kraft gekostet. Weil ic es ja eilig hatte hab ich mich dann in Runde zwei und in Runde drei jeweils flach gelegt, nur ein paar Schürfer aber wieder viel Zeit...
> Auf der dritten Runde hatte ich im Nebel ne Abzweigung übersehen und bin 3,5km abgefahren bis ich den Irrtum bemerkte. Dann wieder 3,5 km hoch und schliesslich doch noch mit 129km und miserablen 7h19 beendet.
> Verpflegung war ok, aber die Ausschilderung auf Runde drei schwarze Pfeile im dunklen Wald bei Nebel und Niesel sieht man nicht ,es wären doch noch andere Farben übrig gewesen. Auch eine weisse Strecke auf einem weißen Streckenplan ist nicht der Bringer, sowas muss man doch merken.
> ...



Ich hatte nur einmal ein Problem mit den Pfeilen auf der langen Runde ,da ging es 180° rehts rechts rum da musste ich auch 2mal schauen ob die Richtung stimmt .


----------



## SBIKERC (15. Juni 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Die werden nicht weggeworfen, die fallen aus den billigen Haltern, die nur für die Eisdiele gedacht sind



also mein 50 Carbon Flaschenhalter hat auch die Flasche verloren
der zweite sogar günstigere von Tune hat die Flasche wie immer gehalten


----------



## SBIKERC (15. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Kraft ging mir ähnlich. Aber für den Wurzelanstieg hat es noch gereicht, wenn ich schon so lahm war, musste ich wenigstens alle Schlüsselstellen meistern



habe mich da für hochsprinten (also laufen) entschieden
denke das war mind. genauso schnell und nicht so kraftraubend


----------



## ragazza (15. Juni 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> also mein 50 Carbon Flaschenhalter hat auch die Flasche verloren
> der zweite sogar günstigere von Tune hat die Flasche wie immer gehalten



Auch meine durchaus rennerprobten Halter haben eine Flasche ausgespuckt.Denke da war bei niemandem Absicht dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> welcher fahrer der top 30 warst du?




Hallo erstmal.

keiner der top-30-fahrer - bin eher weiter hinten gemütlich die mittlere runde gefahren und habe zugesehen, dass ich nicht stürze. habe mich nur gewundert was für material an teilweise harmlosen steigungen schon hochgeschoben werden muss. am wurzeltrail kurz vor willingen musste ich leider auch schieben - man kam ja fahrend nicht vorbei.

gruß


----------



## scotty33 (15. Juni 2010)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> keiner der top-30-fahrer - bin eher weiter hinten gemütlich die mittlere runde gefahren und habe zugesehen, dass ich nicht stürze. habe mich nur gewundert was für material an teilweise harmlosen steigungen schon hochgeschoben werden muss. am wurzeltrail kurz vor willingen musste ich leider auch schieben - man kam ja fahrend nicht vorbei.
> 
> gruß



ich hab auch ein leichtes teures rad und habe trotzdem in der dritten runde mal kurz geschoben. ich hab damit kein problem. allerdings hab ich da auch nicht groß jemanden gestört.


----------



## scotty33 (15. Juni 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich war zum erstenmal in Willingen und bin die ganz lange Runde gefahren.
> Ich bin aus vorderster Reihe in C gestartet, das war toll,gute freie Fahrt bis zu den ersten Wanderfahrern aus Block B. Dann hatte ich nen Stein im Reifen und musste zwei Patronen einschiessen, aber die Dichtmilch hatte nicht mehr gereicht. So musste ich nen Schlauch einziehen, das Rad nen Downhill runtertragen und am Gegenhang Patrone schnorren (herzlichen Dank an den anonymen Spender der gar nicht wußte was er da dabei hatte ).Das ganze hatte fast ne halbe Stunde gekostet und ich hatte das Wandervolk wieder vor mir. Musste dann in der Steigung am Rand hochfahren weil da alle geschoben hatten, dabei war das technisch wirklich nicht soo anspruchsvoll,das hatte mir aber sehr viel Kraft gekostet. Weil ic es ja eilig hatte hab ich mich dann in Runde zwei und in Runde drei jeweils flach gelegt, nur ein paar Schürfer aber wieder viel Zeit...
> Auf der dritten Runde hatte ich im Nebel ne Abzweigung übersehen und bin 3,5km abgefahren bis ich den Irrtum bemerkte. Dann wieder 3,5 km hoch und schliesslich doch noch mit 129km und miserablen 7h19 beendet.
> Verpflegung war ok, aber die Ausschilderung auf Runde drei schwarze Pfeile im dunklen Wald bei Nebel und Niesel sieht man nicht ,es wären doch noch andere Farben übrig gewesen. Auch eine weisse Strecke auf einem weißen Streckenplan ist nicht der Bringer, sowas muss man doch merken.
> ...



hast du zufällig auf der dritten runde nur gemeckert.  an mir ist bei km 110 einer vorbei und hat die ganze zeit mit sich selber geschimpft. hätt ich noch mehr dampf in den beinen gehabt, hätt ich es mir noch ein wenig anhören können, kam aber nicht hinterher. war aber witzig, gesehen hab ich ihn nicht mehr aber das fluchen war nicht zu überhören.


----------



## Hanni_84 (15. Juni 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> Auf der dritten Runde hatte ne Abzweigung übersehen und bin 3,5km abgefahren bis ich den Irrtum bemerkte. Dann wieder 3,5 km hoch und schliesslich doch noch mit 129km und miserablen 7h19 beendet.



Komisch, ich habe selbst ohne mich 7km zu verfahren am Ende 126km auf dem Tacho gehabt


----------



## fritzbox (15. Juni 2010)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe selbst ohne mich 7km zu verfahren am Ende 126km auf dem Tacho gehabt



Du hast den falschen Radumfang eingestellt 
Bei mir waren es 122km und 3563Hm


----------



## Hanni_84 (15. Juni 2010)

Mmmmh, dafür habe ich aber nur 3300hm. Mitm HAC5 gemessen...

...Aber wie war das? *"Nur HAC-Meter sind Männer-Meter!!!" *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (15. Juni 2010)

hat Jemand von Euch die km und hm der mittleren Runde ?


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2010)

Mein Erfahrungsbericht von der kleinen Runde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467780

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## lahnbiker (15. Juni 2010)

Bin durch eine Einladung zu einem Startplatz gekommen, war somit meine erste Teilnahme in Willingen. Wegen familiären Verpflichtungen konnte ich leider nur auf die kleine Runde gehen. Daher war es schon hart aus Block E und da noch aus dem hinteren Drittel zu starten. Warum kann man bei solchen Startermassen nicht in kleineren Blöcken mit 5 Minuten Abstand starten, damit sich das Feld schon von Anfang an verteilt?
So waren die ersten 15km ein ziemlich anstrengendes einziges Überholmanöver über die weichen Wegseiten und Grünstreifen bergauf und an schlitternden und teils fallenden Bikern bergab. 
Leider ist mir in der zweiten oder dritten Abfahrt meine Headshok gecrasht, so dass ich dann komplett starr gefahren bin und ich dabei auch meine zweite Trinkflasche verloren habe. Verpflegung war gut, aber warum bei einer so großen Veranstaltung keine Flaschen gereicht werden, ist mir schon ein Rätsel (in Frammersbach, Schotten oder beim Keiler ist dies kein Problem).
Die Strecke der ersten Runde war nett, aber recht einfach. Das erste Streckendrittel wäre wohl recht schön gewesen, wenn dort nicht so viel los gewesen wäre. 
Fazit für mich: Nett, aber für das Startgeld starte ich lieber im Spessart oder der Pfalz. Oder noch lieber auf weniger gehypten, kleineren, familiäreren Marathons.


----------



## ragazza (15. Juni 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> hast du zufällig auf der dritten runde nur gemeckert.  an mir ist bei km 110 einer vorbei und hat die ganze zeit mit sich selber geschimpft. hätt ich noch mehr dampf in den beinen gehabt, hätt ich es mir noch ein wenig anhören können, kam aber nicht hinterher. war aber witzig, gesehen hab ich ihn nicht mehr aber das fluchen war nicht zu überhören.



Nee,glaub nicht daß ich das war  ,ich hab eher ein sonnigeres Gemüt.Aber mein Dialekt müsste mich verraten haben falls doch


----------



## Toni172 (15. Juni 2010)

@lahnbiker
dafÃ¼r war Deine Zeit aber nicht schlecht

@all
Hier mal mein kleiner Bericht:

Es war meine erste Willingenteilnahme. Ich fand die Veranstaltung bzw. den Marathon sehr schÃ¶n. Obwohl 40,- â¬ schon ne Menge Geld sind.
Bin aus dem Startblock D recht weit hinten gestartet. Ziel war die mittlere Runde recht locker zu fahren und Spass zu haben. Hatte dieses FrÃ¼hjahr leider nicht so viel trainieren kÃ¶nnen.
Los gings, kaum 500m gefahren gab es schon den ersten Stau am Ortsausang. Normalerweise versuche ich mich wo vorbeizuschlÃ¤ngeln aber das hatte ich aufgrund meiner Zielvorgabe gelassen. Im ersten Bergauftrail/Hohlweg war sogar schieben angesagt. Und im ersten Downhill habe ich mich durch Massen von bergab schiebende Leute geschlÃ¤ngelt. Frage mich nur was da so schwierig war. Und wenn man schon schieben mÃ¶chte, dann bitte nicht mitten auf der Strecke und sich dabei auch noch mit dem NAchbar unterhalten. Beim zweiten bergauftrail das gleiche. HÃ¤tte ich das vorher gewusst, dann hÃ¤tte ich am Anfang doch etwas mehr Gas gegeben. Der Rest (so ab km 15) war dann alles ohne Behinderung fahrbar. Der letzte bergauf Wurzeltrail einige km vor Willingen musste ich leider ebenfalls schieben. Bin dann mit 3:30 durch die erste Zieldurchfahrt. Dann erstmal wieder schÃ¶n Verpflegt. 
Endlich war richtig Platz auf der Strecke.
Auch der 2. Abschnitt war Landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶n. Die erste Abfahrt im 2. Abschnitt war fÃ¼r mich die schwierigste auf der 97km Strecke, aber auch locker zu schaffen. Leider setzte ein leichter Regen ein. Ab km 70 bin ich mit Jemanden zusammen gefahren. Wir haben auf den letzten 25km noch ettliche Biker eingeholt und sind mit ca. 6:52 durch Ziel. Wenn ich jetzt nicht bei allen Verpflegungsstationen eine Pausegemacht hÃ¤tte und das ganze als Trainingsfahrt eingeplant hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤re sicher eine Zeit von 6:00 machbar. Power fÃ¼r den 3. Abschnitt hatte ich noch in den Beinen, aber wenn man aus den hinteren Block D oder E um 8:00 Uhr startet, muss man sich auf den ersten 97km ganz schÃ¶n ins Zeug legen damit das mit dem Zeitlimit von 6 std. reicht.
Fazit fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr: 97km Vollgas und sich dann noch Ã¼ber die restliche Distanz retten.


----------



## schmiar (15. Juni 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hat Jemand von Euch die km und hm der mittleren Runde ?



Mein Hac 4 hat 96,2 km und 2640 Höhenmeter bei der mittleren Runde gemessen.


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Was soll denn das. Geht es etwas präziser ?



Willst, wie 2 andere bekannte von mir in die top 20 und wirst dank massiver willkür dran gehindert.....


----------



## iglg (16. Juni 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Willst, wie 2 andere bekannte von mir in die top 20 und wirst dank massiver willkür dran gehindert.....



Das ist ja auch nicht so richtig präzise ! Wer hat was getan ?  (oder nicht getan...)

So pauschal ist das ja irgendwie nur Gemeckere ! Schreib mir ruhig eine PM, ich bin halt neugierig....


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2010)

*Vorsicht Kamera!*

Alle knapp 1.800 Teilnehmer des diesjährigen Rocky Mountain BIKE Marathons powered by Vaude wurden in Willingen am Ende der 1. Runde gefilmt. Wer also einen Videobeweis für seine Marathon-Teilnahme benötigt, kann diese seinen Freunden, Familien oder Arbeitskollegen jetzt vorspielen. Die Videos können einfach angeschaut und auf andere Internetseiten problemlos verlinkt werden. 

*Zu den Videos*:

http://www.sportler1.de/magazin/show/artikel/63/BIKE-Festival-Willingen-Teilnehmervideos

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## powderJO (17. Juni 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Willst, wie 2 andere bekannte von mir in die top 20 und wirst dank massiver willkür dran gehindert.....



wie das gehen soll, würde auch mich interssieren. es wird dich ja keiner daran gehindert haben vom veranstalter so schnell zu fahren, dass es reicht für eine gute platzierung, oder? 
vielleicht einfach nicht den startblock bekommen, den du wolltest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 141373 (18. Juni 2010)

Fand den Marathon wie immer richtig Klasse! Soweit super organisiert. Bis auf die zweite Verpflegung. Hab nur durch Zufall mitbekommen, das ich erst komplett runter muss. Das hätte man eindeutiger auschildern können. Sollen wohl einige falsch abgebogen sein. Oder hab ich was übersehen? Ansonsten aber auf der Strecke super ausgeschildert und eindeutig!


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Juni 2010)

*Willingen 2010*

Endlich, heute geht die Rennsaison für mich los. Die Füchse aus  Kaltennordheim haben mich im Stich gelassen. Haben Anderes vor, müssen  wohl Gänse in der Rhön jagen 
Freitagabend, das Wetter ist herrlich und  ich bin, nachdem ich noch Frankreich gegen die Uru s in einem der  vielen Biergärten hier gesehen habe, grade wieder auf dem Zeltplatz  aufgeschlagen 
 Verdammt voll im Örtchen, unter anderem auch, weil die  hier an diesem Wochenende unbedingt auch hier ihr großes Pow-Wow  abhalten müssen.




 
Eins muss man ihnen lassen, witzig sind se ja, wenn man mal das Foto  genauer betrachtet. Ein Koch kurz vorm Absprung 
 Nach ner kleinen  Checker-Runde durch s Dorf und der Abholung der Startunterlagen noch  ein kleiner Abstecher zum Dirt-Gelände. 
Die Jungs waren grad am  Trainieren 
 Ein Foto musste ich natürlich auch machen.






Ist dieses Jahr alles etwas anders angeordnet. Das Expo-Gelände ist  noch an der selben Stelle, wie letztes Jahr, unmittelbar an der  Seilbahn. Die Dirt-Strecke befindet sich jetzt aber, zusammen mit der 4  X-Strecke auf der anderen Seite vom Zeltplatz. Diese Anordnung finde ich  deutlich besser.  Alles konzentrierter und für Zuschauer leichter zu  erreichen. Der Zeltplatz ist auch ein bisserl anders angeordnet, jetzt  an der Straße neben der Eissporthalle hoch, allerdings, im Gegensatz zum  letzten Jahr, viel zu klein. Für mich ist leider kein Platz mehr, als  ich um 17.00 Uhr hier einlullere.











Der Ettelsberg, da geht s morgen in Runde 2 und 3 hoch






Das Festivalgelände an der Seilbahnstation von oben  
Start ist  diesmal im Block E um 8.00 Uhr. Ich bilde quasi die Nachhut, klaut mir  allerdings ne halbe Stunde auf die Karenzzeiten 12.00 Uhr für die  mittlere Runde und 14.00 Uhr für den langen Kanten. Na mal sehen
Ich leg  mich jetzt erst mal hin, bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste und brauch  meinen Schönheitsschlaf 

Wer weiter lesen will, muss hier klicken, für alle anderen ist jetzt Schluss...


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Juni 2010)

@ridefirst 
Schade, der Link ist toll, aber leider alles in HD, das packt mein Rechner nicht...


----------



## Beckumer (12. Juli 2010)

weiß einer was für eine genaue Musikrichtung auf dem Ghost stand lief? Hörte sich stark nach House an, aber da gibt es ja auch noch verschiedene Unterschiede wie z.b Deep House, Tribal House usw.


----------



## deeptrain (12. Juli 2010)

Beckumer schrieb:


> weiß einer was für eine genaue Musikrichtung auf dem Ghost stand lief? Hörte sich stark nach House an, aber da gibt es ja auch noch verschiedene Unterschiede wie z.b Deep House, Tribal House usw.




ja hat mir auch gefallen kam mir vor wie auf einer open air party
ja war ziemlich housig,minimal techno,electro  deep house usw


----------

